# Printing on polyester bags (I think its polyester))



## amistad

Okay I don't have a problem yet. A customer is going to supply these bags to print on. I think they are made out of polyester. The issue I see is the thin webbing material on the side. I am not sure the webbing material can take the heat from the flash dryer and the conveyor dryer. 

I was thinking of printing a white underbase, hitting it with the flash dryer and then the orange on top and sending it to the conveyor dryer for the final cure. It will be a two color design printed on the black portion of the bag. Has anyone printed on these bags before that could offer some advice?

Thanks in advance for your help.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## webtrekker

I don't screen print, but I'd probably tackle this myself using plastisol transfers and a small heat press, or a heat press with the black area raised from the bottom platen.


----------



## amistad

webtrekker said:


> I don't screen print, but I'd probably tackle this myself using plastisol transfers and a small heat press, or a heat press with the black area raised from the bottom platen.


I have 100 bags that I need to print. It may be a bit time consuming doing it with plastisol transfers but I will experiment and see how it comes out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## amistad

I was searching on youtube for videos on how to print these bags but they all have videos on how to print one color. None have a two color job. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted Grafix

If the bags are polyester, use a poly ink for the white, flash, then print your orange. Low cure additive needs to be added to the orange plastisol. Cure it either under a flash or in a conveyor oven at about 265 degrees. Be sure to hold the bags down with spray mist adhesive so they don't move around and keep your platens cool with a small fan on the cool down station.

If the bags are nylon, use a nylon catalyst in the ink.

Or you can do a printed transfer with an eco solvent printer. Siser ColorPrint PU goes on in 15 seconds @ 295 degrees.

Make sure the customer supplies extra bags. No matter what method you use, you WILL have spoilage since this is your first time with these bags.


----------



## amistad

I jave been using Union polyester ink but I am voncerned this ink will not cure at 265 degrees. I have never used a nylon catalyst. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## amistad

I don't have an eco solvent printer do this is not an option. I am concerned about the webbing getting burned during the flash drying process. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## amistad

Customer just advised that the material is 210 denier nylon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted Grafix

You can get a nylon ink that air dries. Adjust your artwork so you don't print the white as an underbase. Use it like a trap so you can print wet on wet, then let it air dry. No heat=no melting


----------



## amistad

Twisted Grafix said:


> You can get a nylon ink that air dries. Adjust your artwork so you don't print the white as an underbase. Use it like a trap so you can print wet on wet, then let it air dry. No heat=no melting


Oh wow, I did not know they made that kind of ink. Where can I get it? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted Grafix

Nazdaar Source One has a bunch of inks for specific applications. I would start there and ask about their DA series and catalyst.

You can also try giving these guys a call. I believe they have Permaset ink that is an air dry ink. www.waterbaseinkusa.com


----------



## Ripcord

amistad said:


> I have 100 bags that I need to print. It may be a bit time consuming doing it with plastisol transfers but I will experiment and see how it comes out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


Transfers are faster than printing. I can do 100 in about an hour. If I had to print/ flash all of those without any help (I work by myself) it would take 3 or 4 times longer.


----------



## Ripcord

Nylon is hard to print because it shrinks when you flash it. One-color prints are easy but multi-color prints are not. It helps to flash it first so that it shrinks and then start printing. Print fast while it's still hot. And you will want to add Nylobond to your ink, which will adhere it to the nylon. You'll need to clean your screens right away when you're finished printing because the additive will cause the ink to cure in the screen.

Needless to say, I'd recommend that you charge extra for nylon printing to cover your additional expense and time.

And keep your dryer at as low of a temperature as you can. Too hot and it will somehow make the print kind of seep into the nylon and then it will look a little transparent.


----------



## amistad

Ripcord said:


> Nylon is hard to print because it shrinks when you flash it. One-color prints are easy but multi-color prints are not. It helps to flash it first so that it shrinks and then start printing. Print fast while it's still hot. And you will want to add Nylobond to your ink, which will adhere it to the nylon. You'll need to clean your screens right away when you're finished printing because the additive will cause the ink to cure in the screen.
> 
> Needless to say, I'd recommend that you charge extra for nylon printing to cover your additional expense and time.
> 
> And keep your dryer at as low of a temperature as you can. Too hot and it will somehow make the print kind of seep into the nylon and then it will look a little transparent.


I already gave the customer a price without realizing that they were nylon bags. I am looking into trying the air dry ink. Sounds like the heat from my flash dryer will complicate things. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ripcord

If it's a one-color print you will be fine. Take it slowly at first, like anything else. Get a feel for what works and what doesn't. Screen printing is an art, not a science....


----------



## amistad

Ripcord said:


> If it's a one-color print you will be fine. Take it slowly at first, like anything else. Get a feel for what works and what doesn't. Screen printing is an art, not a science....


I will have about 6 extra bags to work with just in case I mess them up. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## amistad

Thank you all for your input. I ended up getting the ink from waterbasedink.com
They were a big help over the phone. They even went as far as explaining step by step how to apply and cure it. If you use them talk to Bill, he will help you out. 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Twisted Grafix

Looks very nice!


----------

